# We're all doomed because Biden hates corn or something I didn't watch the video



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


Didnt watch entire thing but if it means what I think it means....

Theyre going starve out the population to enact control.

No wonder they got dc on lock down.

They got heinous plans for us...


----------



## FatalTater (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


That confirms some things that the farm community has been murmuring about for a while now. Maybe instead of throwing money at the stock market, throw a little money at food that keeps for a long time. It may be needed. (I recommend Augason Farms, Traverse Bay Fruit Company and Hoosier Hills.)

Also look into growing a little of your own food if you don't already. Study permaculture. Even if you don't NEED to do it in the future, it's a good thing to know about.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jan 29, 2021)

american_amadan said:


> This doomer posting is getting out of control. They were doing that anyway, should we have just let them? It's better to expose these assholes for what they are. This is the best scenario that could have played out. Everyone knows what is going on and is cheering for WSB



Sorry? But this IS EXACTLY what they wanted to happen as it was all planned. Don't you get it? They are using controlled opposition to usher in misery for all of us.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


Interesting. They really are making up for lost time, isn't it?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 29, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> Also look into growing a little of your own food if you don't already. Study permaculture. Even if you don't NEED to do it in the future, it's a good thing to know about.



They already have a contingency for that in metro areas; a lot of have ordnances restricting backyard gardens, with many outright banning anything like chickens or goats.  They let boomer Karens keep their heirloom tomatoes and hippies have their peppers, but don't let them spot you growing a couple rows of beans, squash, or corn.

Except hydroponics have become far more accessible & efficient for small indoor growers (thanks dope smokers!), and I highly recommend going that route; at the very least it'll help keep neighbors from poaching your crops.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


I bought into fertilizer stocks and grocery stocks like weeks ago lol. I am ready niggers


----------



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> I bought into fertilizer stocks and grocery stocks like weeks ago lol. I am ready niggers


Grocery stock was a bad idea, fam.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


And then one day, for no reason at all (other than being racist white supremacist domestic terrorist poopyhead meanies), the peasants started murdering politicians, journalists, and financiers.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Grocery stock was a bad idea, fam.


I will exit soon


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 29, 2021)

[W]ehrSturmBrigada said:


> what movie is that?


The Big Short, like moobs said. Great movie overall. 


muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


OH GOOD
Just when I was having fun over one thing--just one single thing--going right in the world now the "seize the means of production production" semi-commie faggots in power are gonna starve us all to death like it's Lenin 3.0. Wonderful. Here's hoping the cold freezes their asses to death something before it happens.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> The Big Short, like moobs said. Great movie overall.
> 
> OH GOOD
> Just when I was having fun over one thing--just one single thing--going right in the world now the "seize the means of production production" semi-commie faggots in power are gonna starve us all to death like it's Lenin 3.0. Wonderful. Here's hoping the cold freezes their asses to death something before it happens.


Bill gates is in on it too.


Yeah if you havent been kissing democrats ass and sucking their cock for the last decade.

Its the ultimate power move. Feed only those who submit and starve out detractors.

These people want us dead.

Thats...

Thats... Not good


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 29, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> The Big Short, like moobs said. Great movie overall.
> 
> OH GOOD
> Just when I was having fun over one thing--just one single thing--going right in the world now the "seize the means of production production" semi-commie faggots in power are gonna starve us all to death like it's Lenin 3.0. Wonderful. Here's hoping the cold freezes their asses to death something before it happens.


Honestly when I look at how fucking fat most Americans are nowadays i think a good famine would greatly improve the overall health of the nation. Akin to rationing two beers a day to an nation of hopeless drunks.


----------



## Dark Edea (Jan 29, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> Learn to plant food crops among ornamentals so it isn't obvious what you're up to.


"So it isn't obvious what you're up to", which is growing vegetables.

Globalists are going to get the death that they deserve.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> They already have a contingency for that in metro areas; a lot of have ordnances restricting backyard gardens, with many outright banning anything like chickens or goats.  They let boomer Karens keep their heirloom tomatoes and hippies have their peppers, but don't let them spot you growing a couple rows of beans, squash, or corn.
> 
> Except hydroponics have become far more accessible & efficient for small indoor growers (thanks dope smokers!), and I highly recommend going that route; at the very least it'll help keep neighbors from poaching your crops.


Jokes on them. The crops are just bait!


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It's really astounding how the Cathedral, now that their guy is back in power, seems hell-bent on being as hateable as possible. I can't tell if it's flaunting their power, tone-deaf stupidity, arrogance, or their own version of accelerationism where they goad the plebs into revolting, then use that as justification for Patriot Act Part Deux.


There is no left or right.

Only this....





Thats the current dichotomy. Controlled and selective burn vs full on bronze age exit with a side of kamikaze hugs.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


This guy has been screeching about imminent famine for the past three years or so. 

Last I checked, Americans are still fatter than holy hell.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

BaronDaRolla said:


> So question.
> 
> If its this effective with just these stocks...
> 
> ...


Bill gates owns almost all of the farm land in America.

He is one of the elite just like Biden.

Think about that.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

Jan_Hus said:


> This guy has been screeching about imminent famine for the past three years or so.
> 
> Last I checked, Americans are still fatter than holy hell.


You know things don't happen over night, right?


----------



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

BaronDaRolla said:


> So question.
> 
> If its this effective with just these stocks...
> 
> ...


Watch the video I posted upthread. 

Yesterday Biden signed an executive order to pay farmers to stop farming. Farm stock is being driven down by the globalists.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 29, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Bill gates owns almost all of the farm land in America.
> 
> He is one of the elite just like Biden.
> 
> Think about that.


Farmland, vaccines, school textbooks... Creep's got his nose in every pie.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Watch the video I posted upthread.
> 
> Yesterday Biden signed an executive order to pay farmers to stop farming. Farm stock is being driven down by the globalists.


So Biden weaponizned the food supply?

Please convince me thats not what happened.


----------



## BaronDaRolla (Jan 29, 2021)

Exbein said:


> that's why (((they))) are doing everything they can so that the Wall Street wins. Because this will set a precedent.
> people can just bankrupt hedge funds, short sellers, etc etc etc with combined weaponized autism, either just for the lulz or out of spite.





muh_moobs said:


> Watch the video I posted upthread.
> 
> Yesterday Biden signed an executive order to pay farmers to stop farming. Farm stock is being driven down by the globalists.


Then... the next battlefield is likely to be farming stocks. 

At least, if the globalists aren't subtle and based on the past 4 years.... I eagerly await the spectacle.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Watch the video I posted upthread.
> 
> Yesterday Biden signed an executive order to pay farmers to stop farming. Farm stock is being driven down by the globalists.


Yay foooood stooockksss


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Watch the video I posted upthread.
> 
> Yesterday Biden signed an executive order to pay farmers to stop farming. Farm stock is being driven down by the globalists.





DeadFish said:


> So Biden weaponizned the food supply?


Messing with a nation’s food supply is an actual war crime, fun fact.

Holodomor 2.0 incoming.


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 29, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> Messing with a nation’s food supply is an actual war crime, fun fact.
> 
> Holodomor 2.0 incoming.


No. Doing that is a declaration of war on the average American dude.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jan 29, 2021)

BaronDaRolla said:


> Then... the next battlefield is likely to be farming stocks.
> 
> At least, if the globalists aren't subtle and based on the past 4 years.... I eagerly await the spectacle.


Nope. 

During the Obama years they approved lab-grown meat and cloned livestock. You need to figure out which pharma companies own the labs and battle it out over their stocks, but the corporate welfare that is COVID vaccines is artificially pricing those stocks out of the affordable range for most people.


----------



## Bosmadden (Jan 29, 2021)

Tour of Italy said:


> Messing with a nation’s food supply is an actual war crime, fun fact.
> 
> Holodomor 2.0 incoming.


They intend to take massive swaths of agricultural land and turn it into nature preserves.

The masses will be herded into large cities and fed a diet of ground up bugs and lab grown protein, processed so it resembles an approximation of real food.

All because of muh population explosion, even though global fertility has been crashing for decades.

Spoiler: Bill Gates has zero interest in becoming a farmer.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 29, 2021)

Bosmadden said:


> They intend to take massive swaths of agricultural land and turn it into nature preserves.
> 
> The masses will be herded into large cities and fed a diet of ground up bugs and lab grown protein, processed so it resembles an approximation of real food.
> 
> ...


He'll hang from a fucking lamp post before that happens.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 29, 2021)

Bosmadden said:


> They intend to take massive swaths of agricultural land and nature preserves, and bulldozing them for office buildings, Amazon warehouses, and Section 8 Housing


FTFY


----------



## BaronDaRolla (Jan 29, 2021)

Bosmadden said:


> They intend to take massive swaths of agricultural land and turn it into nature preserves.
> 
> The masses will be herded into large cities and fed a diet of ground up bugs and lab grown protein, processed so it resembles an approximation of real food.
> 
> ...


well. thats the plan. 

unfortunately, america has a gun around every inch. 

I doubt the farmers are giving up peacefully. that... will not end well for the globalists. it will be a crushing defeat. 

The question is this: do they fire nukes to punish them, or do they accept defeat gracefully?


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Jan 29, 2021)

BaronDaRolla said:


> well. thats the plan.
> 
> unfortunately, america has a gun around every inch.
> 
> ...


The farmers will be forced to play along. The big agribusinesses that control their seed supply will just say "do what we tell you or you don't get to buy seeds anymore".


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 29, 2021)

I like the title of the thread
As for the main issue, let's never forget that the ones controlling the markets are the ones who control who gets to buy what. Regardless of defense, which can't be 24/7 as seen by the one farmer who was startled by police threatening to break down his door for tearing off a security camera he found on his property that wasn't put their with his knowledge or permission, guns won't rescue you from poverty or untended land from lack of resources.

I wish the farmers could be protected but we'll see what nightmare lays ahead, however dark it gets


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jan 29, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> I like the title of the thread


Yeah, you'll just have to retitle it to whatever you feel's appropriate.  This was just cluttering up an already busy, featured thread so I had to either delete or move it somewhere else, and we all know how I feel about deleting stuff.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 29, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Yeah, you'll just have to retitle it to whatever you feel's appropriate.  This was just cluttering up an already busy, featured thread so I had to either delete or move it somewhere else, and we all know how I feel about deleting stuff.


You did good. Better this has its own thread and WSB vs Wall Street doesn't get too distracted.
I guess it's up to moobs to re-title it though Nevermind. Holodomor 2.0 would be good, with the current "Joe Biden hates corn, I didn't watch" title following after since it's funny and, man, we need some level of humor about this


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 29, 2021)

Corn is one of the least healthy foods we eat and the only reason it's been crammed into so many parts of the American food industry is because it's incredibly cheap to produce and nearly all biproducts of it can be sold.


----------



## Milkis (Jan 29, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> You did good. Better this has its own thread and WSB vs Wall Street doesn't get too distracted.
> I guess it's up to moobs to re-title it though. Holodomor 2.0 would be good, with the current "Joe Biden hates corn, I didn't watch" title following after since it's funny and, man, we need some level of humor about this


The Corn-pop-calypse


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 29, 2021)

>10 to 20 years from now

How convenient, just close enough that it's "around the corner" and also just far enough that you'll forget about his gay video when nothing happens. 

Bonus points for a faggot advertising his own store, now that's the REAL purpose of the video.


----------



## biscuitscilia (Jan 29, 2021)

I was wondering why my comment on the happening thread got edited then saw these post got moved to here. Forgot what it said though, lol. I did remember I edited it saying "Democrats are the worst politicians during an economic crisis, it all started with the FDR/New Deal myth." Which I still stand by.


----------



## DrearyDoomguy (Jan 29, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Theyre going starve out the population to enact control.



Literally impossible. Have you seen how fat the average american is?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh no, farmers are being payed not to grow crops!
...You niggers don't know any farmers, do you?  Welcome to Farm Aid.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jan 29, 2021)

Good. Fuck corn. Worthless vegetable, and HFCS has ruined so many foods over the years. The ethanol from corn we shove in our gas tanks rots out the tanks and fuel lines, ece.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jan 29, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Oh no, farmers are being payed not to grow crops!
> ...You niggers don't know any farmers, do you?  Welcome to Farm Aid.


Farmers are periodically paid to not grow crops so frequently that it's not even worth mentioning and I don't even know when it began, but it's been happening for a _*long*_ time. The alternative is just having the farmers overproduce ridiculous amounts of food and just destroying the market, or having them produce absolutely nothing and their entire farm crashes and burns. This is so routine that it's just farming 101.

This is such a weird thing for people to hyperventilate about lol


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 29, 2021)

muh_moobs said:


> Looks like they were fucking around with the food supply yesterday and this was the distraction.


Biden can't hate corn. 3/4 of Delaware is fields filled with feed corn for the many many chickens who populate the land or soybeans because the sandy soil is already upset by the corn at any given time. He Who Runs The Irrigation Sprinklers and Free Car Wash will be angered by this revelation.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 29, 2021)

Spasticus Autisticus said:


> The farmers will be forced to play along. The big agribusinesses that control their seed supply will just say "do what we tell you or you don't get to buy seeds anymore".


"Then the world starves."


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jan 29, 2021)

Corn is fucking stupid overproduced and just generally more counterproductive than useful.  I mean it's a cash crop....because we subsidize.it...

It's.easy.to grow.....but.its.fucking expensive....

It makes america fatter....and it is the single biggest reason why we are the way we are.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Jan 29, 2021)

Spasticus Autisticus said:


> The farmers will be forced to play along. The big agribusinesses that control their seed supply will just say "do what we tell you or you don't get to buy seeds anymore".


Not so fast.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Jan 30, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Corn is fucking stupid overproduced and just generally more counterproductive than useful.  I mean it's a cash crop....because we subsidize.it...
> 
> It's.easy.to grow.....but.its.fucking expensive....
> 
> It makes america fatter....and it is the single biggest reason why we are the way we are.


Only a small portion of corn goes directly into the food supply. Most of it goes to animal feed and ethanol production. It is overproduced, mainly because most gas sold has ethanol in it. In most places you have to go out of your way to find gas that doesn't have ethanol in it.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 30, 2021)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Bonus points for a faggot advertising his own store, now that's the REAL purpose of the video.


That the guy's a fag? He sounds like it. That he's trying to shill his store? Seems like it. That the info in the video can just be dismissed?
As I've said before...










						Hope And Skepticism As Biden Promises To Address Environmental Racism
					

Devon Hall has lived most of his nearly seven decades in Duplin County, N.C. The land is flat and green there in the southeastern part of the state, about




					www.wnpr.org
				






It's HK-47 said:


> Farmers are periodically paid to not grow crops so frequently that it's not even worth mentioning and I don't even know when it began, but it's been happening for a _*long*_ time. The alternative is just having the farmers overproduce ridiculous amounts of food and just destroying the market, or having them produce absolutely nothing and their entire farm crashes and burns. This is so routine that it's just farming 101.
> 
> This is such a weird thing for people to hyperventilate about lol


Thanks for the info, though it's less about not growing crops and more about what I posted above.
Still, goes to show that no one should get all their info just from one autist's video (unless it's a trusted autist), but the situation and direction of the current administration is still very alarming. Causing problems like this because "the poop stink is racist" isn't gonna end well in the long run


----------



## General Tug Boat (Jan 30, 2021)

It was bound to happen some form of a correction in the supply chain of agriculture anyways.  Like others have stated, corn is a very over produced commodity, and we just have too much of it.  Corn fed animals also is what has fucked up the quality of meat anyways and that is why I go for organic and grass fed stock when I go shopping.  It costs a bit more but makes a hell of a difference nutrient wise and also in the stomach biome.  The coof restrictions and that initial shock really proved the strain on the supply chain and there is some trimming to the fat when it comes to production anyways.  Most of these farmers are unfortunately strong armed into over producing by the big conglomerates that nickel and dime these poor fucks anyways.  

The problem with Corn Pops strategy is that this ram rodded change is going to cause a short and prices to fucking sky rocket, just because the retooling necessary to have such a change in the supply chain anyways.   So be prepared for the annual percentage surges to become more common place over the next 3 months, with this year's harvest seeing the ramifications of a years worth of hysteria.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 30, 2021)

SmokingPig said:


> The problem with Corn Pops strategy is that this ram rodded change is going to cause a short and prices to fucking sky rocket, just because the retooling necessary to have such a change in the supply chain anyways.   So be prepared for the annual percentage surges to become more common place over the next 3 months, with this year's harvest seeing the ramifications of a years worth of hysteria.


Good point here. Personally my biggest concern is the intention of those in charge and the supposed/professed ideology behind it. Let's say you have a car that's needed tuning for years. You take it somewhere to get it fixed up but start seeing sudden and drastic changes occurring.
It's one thing to hear the mechanics explain in detail about how thus-and-so part needs this-or-that for a fix.
It's another thing to hear the mechanic saying your battery is unhealthy and your break pedals are racist.
Then he just pickpockets you for no reason.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Jan 30, 2021)

Holy fuck. How is this retarded fucking thread not in spergatory? This is some Qtard Qountry Qlub shit right here.

This shit is nothing new and the below program was instituted in 1985 under the notably communist regime of Ronald 'The Red' Reagan.









						The CRP: Paying Farmers Not to Farm
					

This year, instead of crops, 34 million acres of American farmland will produce tall grass, pheasants and ducks. That's thanks to the CRP, a USDA program to protect soil, streams and wildlife habitat on farms that accounts for about 8 percent of all farm subsidies in 2005.




					www.npr.org


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jan 30, 2021)

People can't have any fun if it's in Spergatory


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 30, 2021)

Isn't Big Corn so powerful it makes Big Pharma, Silicone Valley and the Military Industrial Complex look like pussies in comparison?


----------



## Garm (Jan 30, 2021)

BaronDaRolla said:


> well. thats the plan.
> 
> unfortunately, america has a gun around every inch.
> 
> ...


It becomes an economic issue.

Wherever they declare a "nature refuge" the housing prices in the area drop. Why? A refuge is the mother of all NIMBY zoning. 

It brings a bunch of restrictions on what you can do with the area (hunting being up to the individual administrator, nothing larger than a ATV being allowed on the land). You have nuisance wildlife concerns (deer will eat the crops in the field then retreat to the refuge, beavers damn up drainage ditches). Your neighbor sells to the refuge? Feds come raze the land and don't do maintenance on it, letting it "return to nature." Problem is you are on the wrong side of it, so the ditch doesn't get repaired unless "they have the funds to do so." Also the feds pay absurdly low taxes on the property they razed so if your town was hurting for revenue, this just starts a spiral.

Of course the feds promise that a refuge will "bring jobs for all the tourists." No it won't. Nor will they build the fancy "tourist center" they promise. 

So towns with a refuge get stuck in a death spiral because they can't use the land, don't get paid well for the land and slowly suffocated because people surrender land to the refuge when no one else wants to buy.

And the one I'm dealing with was originally proposed back in 2000. It was beaten down only for the Obama administration to use backdoor means (jackasses donated land) to establish the refuge in 2016. 

This is a multigenerational issue of slowly grinding people down to surrender.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 30, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Farmers are periodically paid to not grow crops so frequently that it's not even worth mentioning and I don't even know when it began, but it's been happening for a _*long*_ time. The alternative is just having the farmers overproduce ridiculous amounts of food and just destroying the market, or having them produce absolutely nothing and their entire farm crashes and burns. This is so routine that it's just farming 101.
> 
> This is such a weird thing for people to hyperventilate about lol


Basically if a group of Anarchist Libertarian farmers got together they could crash the economy by making too much produce. The government pays the farmers because it's afraid of them being too good at their own job.


----------



## FatalTater (Jan 30, 2021)

For a country with so much farmland America sure has a lot of people that have no idea how farming works.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 30, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Good. Fuck corn. Worthless vegetable, and HFCS has ruined so many foods over the years. The ethanol from corn we shove in our gas tanks rots out the tanks and fuel lines, ece.


Corn is wonderful! Corn meal, corn flour, popped corn, corn right off the stalk. Fantastic grain. Yeah, HFCS kind of sucks, but if you aren't diabetic, you can live off of corn and beans. Corn is American gold.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Jan 30, 2021)

FatalTater said:


> For a country with so much farmland America sure has a lot of people that have no idea how farming works.


Less than two percent of Americans farm, and the average age for a farmer in the US is nearing his 60’s. I would bet that you’d have to explain what a combine is to most people. Urbanites barely leave their cities, and if they do it’s to go to another city. Suburbanites are the same. Between the cost of land skyrocketing and the already prohibitively expensive equipment, the only people getting into farming are the children of farmers, and usually it’s just one child. The only time I’ve seen someone take up farming, it was as a hobby.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 30, 2021)

moseph.jartelli said:


> Holy fuck. How is this retarded fucking thread not in spergatory? This is some Qtard Qountry Qlub shit right here.


Look three posts above yours.


> This shit is nothing new


I'm pretty sure claiming "fertilizer is racist" is new, as is depriving farmers money they were promised (because of Covid).



It's HK-47 said:


> People can't have any fun if it's in Spergatory


What do you mean?



FatalTater said:


> For a country with so much farmland America sure has a lot of people that have no idea how farming works.


It's not the farming that's the issue but the "We need to make massive changes to everything because of Global Warming and Racism" that's my problem.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Jan 30, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> Look three posts above yours.
> 
> I'm pretty sure claiming "fertilizer is racist" is new, as is depriving farmers money they were promised (because of Covid).
> 
> ...



Im responding to the people claiming this is some grand conspiracy to starve the american public begore shipping us to camps.

Plus some NPR talking heads hot take on racism in the form of fertilizer is just gaytarded


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 30, 2021)

moseph.jartelli said:


> Im responding to the people claiming this is some grand conspiracy to starve the american public


I think most people like me are semi-joking about this being a new Holodomor. It's obviously not going to be literal targeted starvation but the retardation behind really bad laws could lead to major problems with food shortages, etc. But hey, at least we won't be racist! lol


> before shipping us to camps.


How can we be shipped to camps when they need us in our wagey cagey?
No but really I think people need to relax with the FEMA camp ideas too


> Plus some NPR talking heads hot take on racism in the form of fertilizer is just gaytarded


It's not just NPR but it is gaytarded.








			https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/2021/01/20/executive-order-protecting-public-health-and-environment-and-restoring-science-to-tackle-climate-crisis/
		


In fact, isn't all this somewhat like AOC's asinine "Green New Deal" but with a muh racism twist?
In light of what I'm seeing I might make a new thread dedicated to "Environmental Justice" and the use of climate change as a political tool to institute sudden changes in environmental and farming policies/practices. Gotta think of a funnier title and get more info first.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 30, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> I think most people like me are semi-joking about this being a new Holodomor. It's obviously not going to be literal targeted starvation but the retardation behind really bad laws could lead to major problems with food shortages, etc. But hey, at least we won't be racist! lol
> 
> How can we be shipped to camps when they need us in our wagey cagey?
> No but really I think people need to relax with the FEMA camp ideas too
> ...


Shouting "I was just joking, bro!" is the eternal refuge of the moron caught out acting retarded.


----------



## FatalTater (Jan 30, 2021)

Is humanure racist if we compost people that are full of shit, regardless of their DNA?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 30, 2021)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Good. Fuck corn. Worthless vegetable, and HFCS has ruined so many foods over the years. The ethanol from corn we shove in our gas tanks rots out the tanks and fuel lines, ece.


Fuck you, cornbread is the best bread.


----------



## EyelessMC (Jan 31, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Shouting


lol Who's shouting?


> "I was just joking, bro!" is the eternal refuge of the moron caught out acting retarded.


You should read first before just reacting like a sped. What I posted earlier was "faggots in power are gonna starve us all to death like it's Lenin 3.0" which is an obvious hyperbole referring to how idiotic policies can lead to massive problems and, considering how Communist policies were/are spectacularly retarded and detrimental to their own population, anyone with a working gray cell would realize that. It's also why I said "Holodomor 2.0" would work for the title, followed by the current title for more laughs.

I even said "we need some level of humor about this" because the fact that we have an administration screwing over the farmers while slowly integrating racial politics into things is about as funny as being driven around by a drooling dementia patient. As in, not very.



FatalTater said:


> Is humanure racist if we compost people that are full of shit, regardless of their DNA?


Good question. Remember, it's not the composition of the manure but the smell of it entering a colored person's nose.
Just make sure no minorities are around to smell the stink and I think we're golden.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 31, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> lol Who's shouting?
> 
> You should read first before just reacting like a sped. What I posted earlier was "faggots in power are gonna starve us all to death like it's Lenin 3.0" which is an obvious hyperbole referring to how idiotic policies can lead to massive problems and, considering how Communist policies were/are spectacularly retarded and detrimental to their own population, anyone with a working gray cell would realize that. It's also why I said "Holodomor 2.0" would work for the title, followed by the current title for more laughs.
> 
> ...


When your "humor" requires you to be soaked in seven layers of irony to distinguish it from the rantings of a conspiracy theorist, you need to get your head checked.
Also, Farm Aid is not a "Communist policy", and you are politically and economically illiterate if you think it is.  Or was that another one of your gut-busters?


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 31, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> Farmers are periodically paid to not grow crops so frequently that it's not even worth mentioning and I don't even know when it began, but it's been happening for a _*long*_ time. The alternative is just having the farmers overproduce ridiculous amounts of food and just destroying the market, or having them produce absolutely nothing and their entire farm crashes and burns. This is so routine that it's just farming 101.
> 
> This is such a weird thing for people to hyperventilate about lol


Seems like you'd be better off just buying the excess the market wont bare and use it for aid programs and the like.


----------



## EyelessMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> When your "humor" requires you to be soaked in seven layers of irony to distinguish it from the rantings of a conspiracy theorist


What site do you think you're on right now?
No but really, how is anything I said "seven layers of irony" or the ravings of a conspiracy theorist? Sounds more like you're trying to exaggerate my posts in order to give yourself a reason not to look at the potential abject insanity of the current administration and what's already been done to farmers.

You can't escape the racism of fertilizer. All your white privilege poop is coming to an end soon.


> Also, Farm Aid is not a "Communist policy", and you are politically and economically illiterate if you think it is.


Where did I say farm aid is a commie policy? I definitely didn't know about farmers getting paid not to grow stuff periodically but I admitted to that. Again I've been repeating the ideological retardation of eco-nuts and the Covid financial aid deprivation to farmers. Show me where I said giving financial aid to farmers is a commie policy and I'll take the "retard" hit for that just fine.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 2, 2021)

Lol butthurt.


----------



## EyelessMC (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## ElAbominacion (Feb 5, 2021)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> When your "humor" requires you to be soaked in seven layers of irony to distinguish it from the rantings of a conspiracy theorist, you need to get your head checked.
> Also, Farm Aid is not a "Communist policy", and you are politically and economically illiterate if you think it is.  Or was that another one of your gut-busters?


Off topic but someone has to ask: how does a supposed Catholic like you hate farmers and children? I'd never go so far as to say you *love* the latter...


----------



## An Account (Feb 7, 2021)

Why eat corn when you can eat tendies?


----------



## Never Scored (Feb 7, 2021)

Lol are you guys who believe this retarded? Getting starved makes you irritable and potentially violent. If you want people to be docile you make them fat.

That being said, I fully support growing your own food and weaning yourself from the government and corporate tit.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Feb 7, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> Lol are you guys who believe this retarded? Getting starved makes you irritable and potentially violent. If you want people to be docile you make them fat.
> 
> That being said, I fully support growing your own food and weaning yourself from the government and corporate tit.


warsaw uprising happened before or after the jews werr starved?

its easier to control starved people because they dont have the energy or will to fight back


----------



## Never Scored (Feb 7, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> warsaw uprising happened before or after the jews werr starved?
> 
> its easier to control starved people because they dont have the energy or will to fight back



You're right, it's so hard to control a fat fuck with beetus whose goals in life are to order skip the dishes and marathon MCU movies.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 7, 2021)

You're all fucking retards and should kill yourselves. The oxygen saved will make the remaining people smarter.


----------

